# The minimum I can do....



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2014)

When someone sends in their expensive knife for sharpening the first time I'm pretty sure that they're nervous about what could happen. I get it - I'd feel the same way if the roles were reversed. 

Here's a typical sharpening job that I did this afternoon, nothing special, just a clean up and sharpen - the minimum that I know how to do. 

I hope this helps a potential customer to ease their mind of worries.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice looking blade Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Danny


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 9, 2014)

I think you are going way beyond their expectations , looking good 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Mute-on (Oct 9, 2014)

That speaks volumes about both your skill and your sensibilities. 

Kudos, Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 9, 2014)

You took off the blue??:tease:


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 9, 2014)

Your minimum is way more than my minimum. Very nice Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2014)

You guys are too kind...except for Marc LOL


----------



## CutFingers (Oct 10, 2014)

You've been drinking again, that Shinogi line is crooked


----------



## mark76 (Oct 10, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 10, 2014)

CutFingers said:


> You've been drinking again, that Shinogi line is crooked




It actually is a little off at the curve but it was like that from the maker. I always blame the maker. :wink:


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 10, 2014)

Very nice Dave!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 11, 2014)

FWIW - Sent a couple of recent B/S/T purchases to Dave ... a 240 Devin ITK AEB-L, 240 Kono ZDP-189 ... didn't feel up to the challenge of getting them 'right' not truly knowing what "right" was since this is the first time I had seen these particular gyuto's ...

From start to finish - communication, oversight and perfect screaming edges the experience was excellent! This was my first, but certainly not last, business I will do with him. I might add that he was able to turn them around in remarkable time (even though I told him there was no rush) given that he was only just recently settled in the new place.

I also needed a Masamoto Honesuki "fixed" since the grind was very poor when I received it (& not worth returning) and I can honestly say that it is now perfect!

Thanks again - TjA


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 11, 2014)

CutFingers said:


> You've been drinking again, that Shinogi line is crooked



It's that contaminated well water they have in PA. It slowly drives you crazy. "Here's Johnny, .... " :muahaha:


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 12, 2014)

"Give me the bat Wendy. Just give me the bat!"


----------

